
Australia passes bill to force tech firms to hand over encrypted data - lelf
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-australia-security-data/australia-passes-bill-to-force-tech-firms-to-hand-over-encrypted-data-idUSKBN1O42SR
======
sadris
Why hasn't Apples blocked access from Australia yet? I thought they cared
about privacy. Or even better, just Australian politicians.

